# Error communicating with sling box (error 38)



## jeffreymabq (May 4, 2008)

Ah football on - but some work to do in my home office - no worries - I will just stream my dish onto my computer across my wifi. Oh thats right, another Error 38 message, and I am stuck watching it on my iPhone, across the 3G connection - stupid!

I can't find anything on what causes this error or how to fix it. The only solution I see is to go back to DirecTV -who, in 10 years of service never gave me a product that failed so miserably at meeting the hype.

Any ideas?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

error 38 on the BOX, or Error 38 on your computer?


----------



## jeffreymabq (May 4, 2008)

My computer gives me the error, when I try to connect to the box.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you connecting to a slingbox or a 922 receiver?

If an actual slingbox, then this thread is in the wrong forum and may not get you the best answers.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The Error 38 Message is a communication error between the DRA at DISH Networks website and the receiver. I have found that this error message is commonly due to upload speed at the receiver. My guess is that your upload speed on your network is over the 150 kbps needed for mobile devices to be able to catch the "sling", but you are under the 600kbps minimum for computer access. You might even be right around that mark and are trying to catch an HD "sling" which would require the full (minimum) 3.0 Mbps. So far, everyone I know with that error message is under the minimum spec for slinging content to a computer in relation to upload speed. The easiest way to find your particular upload speed is by going to speedtest.net from a computer on the same network, and connected the same way as the receiver. If the receiver is using the wireless usb adapter, use a laptop with the same connection. If its hardlined, a hardlined computer will work fine. What you identify in this test is what the network upload (using the current broadband connection and settings) is capable of uploading to the internet. This is identical between the ViP922 SLingloaded DVR and the Sling Adapter on the 722(k) receivers.

Again, if you are trying to "sling" HD content to a PC your upload MUST be above 3.0Mbps. If its SD content, it MUST be above 600kbps. These are "required" speeds for the Sling to function 100% of the time, and being at the minimum may still have some fairly serious PQ issues. The issue you described (being able to access via 3G on a mobile device) and the inability to watch online via computer is EXACTLY symptomatic of upload speed. Check it out for yourself and you will see what I mean. Hope this helps get it corrected.


----------

